# Lowrance x7 hook



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

I bought a new boat in December, but did not put a fish finder on it. I'm looking to purchase one soon. The possibilities are endless, but I've got it narrowed down to a Lowrance x7 hook. Anyone have one or any other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hodge marina has Humminbird 899 ci hd si units was 999.00 now 599.00 no tax and free shipping.these are nice unit.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

For the little extra I would add the gps with Lowrance get the hook 7 not the 7x. And look at adding a mapping chip like Navionics+ or if you decide to get the 7x at least get the go boating app so you have the latest maps on the market.


----------

